
Is This the Universal Basic Income That Americans Will Buy? - gmck
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/05/universal-basic-income-tax-credit-eitc-wage-credit-data-ubi/590158/
======
challenger22
>Burman proposes a way to pay for the Universal Earned Income Tax Credit: a
new value-added tax of 11 percent.

Pretty steep.

